# My new buckling!



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is my new little guy...and I mean little!! He is 7 months old and is so short! And he's blue eyed andddd polled!!!

I know there has been lots of critiques lately and I really enjoy seeing everyone else's goats and learning what to look for good or bad.

So I would love to hear opinions on this guy! Be honest, I have thick skin and appreciate constructive criticism...I need to learn these things so I can improve my herd.
K
I know y'all like to see dams udder too but I never received permission to post her pics (not my goat), They just never replied to an email when I asked.

Critique away!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well I am only good at critiqueing meat goats (and still learning myself  But....I think your little guy is VERY handsome!! I love his eyes! Very cool!

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new boy! :thumb: Overall, I really like him. He's got good length, a nice uphill stance, good rear leg angulation, very nice brisket extension, and good width. He does toe out though; I would say that's probably his biggest fault. I might like to see a bit more blending from the neck into the shoulder, and he could be a bit more level in the rump, but again, overall he is quite NICE! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!! He does look to toe out a bit in the rear.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a real nice prospect there! :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I think he is cute


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. He looks really nice! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! I love him, he's so active and always doin something goofy...he's my barn clown!! 

But all my goats seem to toe out slightly  
I will need another a buck soon so i have to make darn sure his legs are straight! It seems this trait is difficult to find.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!! He's very cute!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> But all my goats seem to toe out slightly
> I will need another a buck soon so i have to make darn sure his legs are straight! It seems this trait is difficult to find.


My ND toes out in the rear too. :roll: I think it's a breed particular; like how Nubians have a tendency to be steep in the rump. JMO.


----------

